# Branding vs ink stamp



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I want to start marking my products with a logo. I am leaning towards a branding iron versus an ink stamp. However, I decided to ask before I commit.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Monte, In a lot of wood ink stamps will bleed badly. Once you learn how to use the branding iron, you get an almost perfect image every time. Yes there is a learning curve to the brand, but I'll give you one hint… don't use a standard propane torch.
I learned to use my hot plate. It's cheaper, more reliable and gives you a nice image.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

good idea monte, i think if i were going to invest in a way to mark my projects and had the money, i would go branding iron, for some reason it seems to be more permanent…thats my 2 cents


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Branding irons aren't that expensive.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Monte, do you make your logo's visible or do you hide them somewhere on the piece? I don't do logo per say but I do sign all of my work via a wood burning tool made by Colwood.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Branding is my preference. Just thought I would see if anyone has a better idea.


----------



## Denco (Jun 2, 2013)

Dallas, it caught my interest that you use a hotplate. Please forgive my ignorance, but what kind of hotplate? I use a torch and hate doing so. Thanks.-Den


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I chose ink because branding would have been more than 10x the cost, which I couldn't justify for my needs. I apply stamp prior to the clear coat and have had excellent results. Cost was ~ $8.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

That's a nice logo Scott but 30 years down the road somebody sands out the scratches and it's hasta luego
--------S H OP OF
---Sco
-------dcra

The leather stamp guys can custom make you one. Specify DEEP imprint. One bam with a hammer and you'd have to use a planer to remove it. 
The metal guys make them too but my kit was $250 due to the steel used and heat treat to make it harder than a padre at a Cub Scout Jamboree !


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I use the laser engraved plates with the adhesive backing. Like them alot. The glue is great and they will practically pull the wood fibers off before becoming undone.
They have different sizes and colors.
I have an electric branding iron and never use it anymore… found it to be inconsistent …especially when using different types of woods…even after practicing on many pieces of scrap. The branded name is not coming off…but that also can be a *disadvantage* if it gets improperly branded.
I remember seeing someones work in a gallery in Fredricksburg, Texas that was nice, and when I picked it up and looked at the bottom it had 3 attempted brandings on it and only one was complete.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

I have a plug-in iron type… it works, but there is a learning curve for sure. And since I don't make a lot of projects (just a few a year) then I have to practice a few times on a scrap piece first.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Denco*, I use just a standard kitchen electric hot plate. It will reach 500° or more with no problem in just a few minutes.

My branding iron is this one: Branding Iron

From http://www.brandnew.net

I got it for $59+ shipping, but I see they are up to $65 now.

Great people to work with, they called me twice to re-confirm what I wanted on it and which model.

Here is my forum topic: My new Toy!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have used a burning iron to put (my logo), I'll call it. One o these days, I hope to get a branding iron made with my idea, as long as it is not too much $$$, and not too big. Good luck with what you decide. I'll be followin along.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Do a small inlay of some sort and that becomes your maker's mark. I use a quarter inch square of ebony somewhere on the piece. Not your everyday, average brand or stamp. Could be very cool and shows you're not just part of the crowd.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I wanted a makers mark and ordered a stamp to make an impression of my mark
http://www.columbiamt.com/store/R-Buster_Hand_Stamps.html


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Buy one of these…










Buy 50 of these for twenty bucks…










Inlay to your finished product. Branding and stamping is so cowboy.


----------



## RobsonValley (Jul 28, 2013)

I carve branding irons in the heads of 8" nails. 3/4" diameter. Dremel and HD cutoff disks #420 (skinny ones explode.) Add a handle and heat with a torch. Cost = $0.50 for the nail, 2 cutoff disks and a junk file handle.
I brand each and every wood carving (about 65-70, so far.) Charring temps vary from one kind of wood to another.
All the branding irons that I've carved for other people look a lot nicer that what I've made for myself.
I can't register the brand with the Registrar of Brands because carvings ain't livestock!


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I use a hot plate that I bought a yard sale for a quarter to heat the branding iron that the wife bought me a few years ago. Works great but always do a test brand before putting in on the work.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

My avatar is my brand. $65, 3 years ago. I heat it with a torch.

Here's where I got it.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

I prefer blood, 
shows real commitment and sacrifice

joking aside, it's funny how many times I've demo'd a house and found blood smeared on the framing or back of drywall like they were signing their work. Ha! I do the same thing.

No time for girly band aid…...we are men.

sorry, where were we? yes, branding irons are very cool. I practice 6 times on similar wood before applying and use a clamped straight edge to square it up.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have an electric branding iron that I use with a little jig that I made to keep the head of the iron from moving.

The jig is simple … just a wooden block with a square hole in the middle that is an exact fit with the head of the iron.

I clamp the block in place, heat up the iron, then go for it.

I also have a control box that allows me to regulate the heat of the iron.

At medium/high heat, it takes about 15 seconds on most woods.

Thanks to the jig, I can remove the iron, check the brand, and if it needs more time I can just plunge the iron back in.

On shop furniture, I put the brand in a conspicuous place. On items that will go in someone's house, I put the brand on the back, bottom, or some other inconspicuous place.

On most turned items, I sign with a Colwood wood burning tool with a fine point, and put my mark on the bottom. I never use the branding iron on turnings.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

knotscott where did you get that stamp made that is cool for 8.00


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gerry: That's a gr8 idea with the jig, and iron.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I use two seals for my personal work.. one made in Beijing when I was single, the other made in Taipei with my married family name. It does confuse people who may think my stuff is made in china, but it is how I have marked all my art work for years.

(image is not of actual seals, just to get the idea across, but they both look like this, but one is green with a dragon head)
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

@TheDane: that's a great idea. I always struggle to get a clean impression, even with multiple practices attempts. I will give that shot.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Did knottscott ever say where he bought that 8 dollar stamper??


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Did knottscott ever say where he bought that 8 dollar stamper??
> 
> - Dedvw


Apologies to coachmancuso for not seeing that question….

I bought it several years ago from a stamp maker on Ebay. A couple years ago I inquired about one for someone, but she was no longer making them. That said, I'd think just about any stamp maker worth their salt could do it. I sent a Powerpoint representation of how I wanted it to look, and she took it from there. Inflation might push it closer to $12-$15 now! ;-)


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Laser engravers can create rubber stamps. Check around for someone with such a machine and see who's willing to do the job.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Lee Valley also sells them. Electric ones are HERE

None Electric ones are HERE

I Hope …LOL

OOPS! I just noticed that this Post is from 2013 except for the last 4 Replies? DUH!!!


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

I sign all my work with my logo by using an everyday ink pen. I then rub a quick wipe of wiping finish over it to seal it in. I feel signing it this way give a more personal touch than a branding iron or generic ink stamp.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, I guess I need to look closer also. 2013, Monte what did you decide on?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Electric iron. Then I sign and date it.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the information.


----------

